# bull lurchers, what can you tell me?



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, well the title says it all.
When circumstances permit it our second dog will probably be a lurcher, there seems to be many bull lurchers in rescue. Not sure if this is what they are called, but you know sight hounds x bull breeds.

For those of you that have experienced them or have them (I know two of you here do 'cause I've seen the pics ) what sis your experience and what are the pros and cons of a regular lurcher. The one thing that I have seem to have picked on profiles is how lovely a personality they tend to have, or at least this is what they seem to highlight, for looks I think they are stunning dogs. 

I already have a bull breed at home.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

We've rehomed a couple in the last few months and WOWOWOWOWOW!!! Lovely gentle sweet dogs!! Both ours were grey x bull Lurcher and seemed to have the good side of both breeds and none of the bad!! I could image get the bad of both and you'd be having some serious issues!!! On the other side I've known a few whippett x bull lurchers and they are not quiet as chilled out and gentle!! 2 friends have them and both have quiet serious agression issues with other dogs and extreamly high prey drives. I think in general most Greyhound lurchers are an easier quietier cross than whippet lurchers (anything like my new whippet lurcher...he's a live wire to say the least!!:lol.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

thank you! yea, as a cross it could go horrendously wrong, but this is still a year away or so and will be rescuing so will hopefully have some insight before hand, I already own one git no need for another!! 

having said that, there is one on lurcherlink that has stolen my heart, so I am really glad I am not ready! He looks just like my dog, but a better copy with longer legs and seems sooo sweet!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello 

I think that people think they are great and you do get the best of both breeds. There was a thread ages ago about Bull Lurchers written by Lisa from Grehound Gap and she described them really well and they sound lovely dogs.

Its something I have thought about if anything happened to puds... I would always want to have some kind of staffie or cross but tekno is a staffie phobe (has he looked in the mirror?) but loves lurchers.

Exciting.. talk of new dogs eh 

Em


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> Hello
> 
> I think that people think they are great and you do get the best of both breeds. There was a thread ages ago about Bull Lurchers written by Lisa from Grehound Gap and she described them really well and they sound lovely dogs.
> 
> ...


Not for quite a while Emma


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I adopted a bull lurcher (greyhound x staffi) from a rescue in March. He's the only Lurcher I've owned so I can't compare him to others but I can give you a run down on him

He loves to run and play outdoors but he's also more than happy to settle down and go to sleep when I'm busy. He's convinced he's a lap dog (he weighs over 23kg!) and loves to curl up next to/on my lap for a cuddle.

Alfie has the staffi sense of humour and can be really cheeky as well as loving to play with his toys and especially loves throwing knotted towels around!

Alfie is usually fine with other dogs he meets off lead but can be a bit growly/snarly with some dogs when on lead. I'm working on this and it is improving a lot.

Is the dog you're interested in being fostered? If so I would try to get in touch and ask as many questions as you can but remember the dog's personality is likely to change/develop as the dog settles into a home. For example, when in his foster home Alfie suffered with bad separation anxiety and often peed in the house. He is completely clean and can be left for an hour at at time with no problems (I'm still building the time up gradually). On the other hand, he met a cat whilst in foster and ignored it but now he tries to chase any cat he sees.

This is Alfie:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Plenty of owners on LurcherLink have Bull lurchers, plus many coming into rescue, so that might be a good place to ask


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> I adopted a bull lurcher (greyhound x staffi) from a rescue in March. He's the only Lurcher I've owned so I can't compare him to others but I can give you a run down on him
> 
> He loves to run and play outdoors but he's also more than happy to settle down and go to sleep when I'm busy. He's convinced he's a lap dog (he weighs over 23kg!) and loves to curl up next to/on my lap for a cuddle.
> 
> ...


Alfi is gorgeous, thank you for info. Alfie sounds like what I think they are.
I won't get getting another dog for now anyway, just preparation... We have had Ray for an year and a half and he still needs some work, once he is ready and we move he might benefit from a companion.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Plenty of owners on LurcherLink have Bull lurchers, plus many coming into rescue, so that might be a good place to ask


I follow all the dogs coming in at lurcherLink, they are well assessed in foster homes and they are pretty honest about them. I would probably go through them when we are ready as they seem to assess you pretty well as well as the dog and ideally I would like to have the best possible start after getting next to zero vetting from Ray's rescue place, I rather be told not suitable for us or the dog then a place where dogs are just dumped on you. LurcherLink is where I got the idea of the bull lurcher from, before I was just thinking lurcher


----------



## Suzanne Gallagher (Oct 26, 2016)

Had ours for 3 years (rescue) best dog ever, great with kids, clever and funny BUT will chase cats, squirrels, sheep etc and this cannot be trained out of her and we've tried and tried so now it's a muzzle when in risky areas.


----------



## Bullseye (Jun 10, 2017)

Waking the thread.

I hope anyone looking for info on internet finds this thread and my opinion.

I have an 8 month old bull lurcher in form of staffy greyhound cross.

He has the positive sides of both breeds and has not been damaged by a chav owner.

Fast to learn commands and wants to please.
Will play if you want or lounge about if you don't.
More confident than a greyhound, stronger and more stamina- slightly slower and heavier built.

Consistent training with firm no and treats for good command control.

An experienced owner with a suitable place dog can run without conflict with other dogs or roads they can run onto- should be a loyal companion.

I have no doubt cruelty and harsh treatment would create a dangerous dog caused by owners poor leadership.
Being human leader of the pack needs consistency.

Had greyhound,collie and terrier breeds before and this puppy/ young dog is very rewarding.

I recommend anyone who is interested in these lurchers do your research throughly and if needed go to socialisation and training classes so your pal learns from an early age.

My dog is vaccinated, microchipped, insured and has harness,halti etc- if in any doubt he remains on lead. When safe and suitable- loves to sniff and run on grass.


----------

